# Pipe rack



## perogee (Feb 29, 2008)

I am looking for some help. I am trying to find a good rack for my pipes, preferrably wall mounted, and I kind of like the idea of one of the stem racks (there was a thread about them on here a while back, but I have been unable to relocate it).
Can anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## yellowgoat (Apr 27, 2008)

have you looked at http://www.tonyspiperacks.com/

Has some nice looking stuff.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Never get a rack that puts pipes any higher off the ground than you want them to fall. :2


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Here's a thread on pipe racks and in it is a place that seems to have some good ones called Pipe Furniture by Sirot...

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=140301&highlight=rack

I also see them on Ebay all the time.

I'm always on the lookout for some "nice racks" myself...wifes' always giving me dirty looks though!


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Mister Moo said:


> Never get a rack that puts pipes any higher off the ground than you want them to fall. :2


:r Good point! I just might have to relocate my cherry-wood-esque racks to the floor.


----------



## Ormonster (Jan 29, 2007)

I got this one from ebay for $32.99 + $12.45 shipping. He has a couple for sale now here.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

RJpuffs said:


> :r Good point! I just might have to relocate my cherry-wood-esque racks to the floor.


Well, some racks are better suited to keeping pipes secure than others. Mrs. Moo got me a sweet looking little eight-pipe table rack. I'd be a real dufus not to use it. It's perfect for typical billiards, however, everything else seems to leap from it if you aren't on tiptoe. Reach in wrong and pipes go down like dominoes. I am a little gunshy about racks, I guess.


----------

